# Gingery Atkinson  Engine



## naijin (May 20, 2013)

Hi there, just beginning in the hobby of making model engines(attempting to), I saw on "U Tube" a gingery atkinson differential model engine, just wondering if any one out there has built one or has plans and willing to share them I would greatly appreciate to hear from you?


----------



## jasonh (May 20, 2013)

Snap...

I'm currently building one.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/atkinson-differential-engine-20588/

The plans are in the book.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1878087231/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The lack of exhaust and intake cams/pushrods/rockers make this a relatively simple engine.
The single cylinder, two piston arrangement make it more difficult to seal than a "normal" engine.

It's supposed to be a real PITA to get working, with lot's of run-in time needed. I guess I'll find out.

Also: I don't think anyone is selling castings for it. so unless you can do you own (which is what I did)
you'd have to machine from solid, which might entail some redesign.


----------



## naijin (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jasonh, I have access to a small furnace, as long as I can get cad drawings for, I may be able to make the patterns for casting in aluminium. I will have a look at the web sites you provided, I will try and post some photos as I progress,(it may take a while)


----------



## cam081 (May 21, 2013)

hi guys minitech in Brisbane have casting kits for them I keep looking at the kits but haven't got one yet  to many other jobs on the go. cam


----------



## naijin (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Cam, I will check them out


----------

